# Magnogrip Tape Holder ... A great concept, poorly implemented



## TopamaxSurvivor

I don't like magnetic holders for much of anything. Always knocking the item off. The only thing I use them for is keeping a few screws handy. If there are too many on that, they will knock off too.


----------



## JoeinGa

I wonder if you could retro-fit the tape holder's magnet-half to your cell phone holder's beltclip-half. Then you'd have the best of both


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx for the review Pete.


----------



## Dusty56

Good review : )


----------



## Gene01

Maybe turning it over on the belt?


----------



## PASs

Gene,
I like where you're coming from.
Unfortunately the whole belt assembly would probably just work its way off the belt.
The belt clip is really just like a tape measure belt clip, designed to slip off.
I haven't looked at any other Magnogrip products, but before I buy any of them I'm for sure going to look at how well they attach.


----------



## PASs

Update:
This morning in my email inbox was a reply for an email I sent to Magnogrip.
In short, the gentleman complemented this review, said they'd received similar complaints from other customers, and have a redesigned belt clip due out in February.

He also offered to send me a sample to try.
Here's their redesign, which looks to solve the unhooking issue.









Also included in this update are a few pictures I took of the original belt clip and the Toughbuilt cell phone holder, which in my opinion is a complete success as far as belt clips go.









Also some views of the differences in the belt clip designs.
Magnogrip belt clip which appears designed to completely hook over only a 1 inch wide belt..









Toughbuilt belt clip which will hook completely over a 2 inch belt and will hook over a 2 1/4 inch belt with the inner spring.









Toughbuilt side view showing the "J" clip and the hook clip…it's almost impossible to unhook this without sticking your fingers inside the belt to pry the clip apart. I've NEVER had this come off.


----------



## NormG

Great review and glad to hear they listened and acted


----------



## lew

Thanks for this review! I was going to buy one of these but I'll wait til the new clips are available!!


----------

